# Mt. Washington & Mt. Equinox



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I've been poking around on the internet & it looks like these two road climbs only open to bikes during their annual races? They are both on my tick list for next summer. I'm not really interested in racing, particularly on my 20+lb steel travel bike. Apparently the Washington event is something like $350? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't forget Mt Ascutney in VT and Mt greylock near North adams MA. I think you can do these two any time from late spring on.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Greylock is a must. Perfect chance to get the wife or gf involved. Have her meet you at the top for dinner. They've got a great restaurant at the top with incredible views. 
Also, this website has everything you've ever wanted to know about riding your bicycle up a steep hill. 
http://www.northeastcycling.com/NE_Climbs_main.html
Check it out. It's a must before any ride into the mountains of new england.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for that link. Since Washington & Equinox are the last two I need to finish the top ten list I'll probably just have to suck it up & pony up the cash for them. I'll be traveling from Salt Lake to do these climbs around my work schedule so I probably won't have an opportunity to check out other nearby rides. Thanks though.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn. I know they say washington is an epic climb but I never realized people come from all of the country to ride it lol. Good luck man. I've done alot of hiking on that mountain and it is a monster!!


----------



## Suzie Green (May 16, 2008)

I too have hiked the mountain several times but never rode my bike up the auto road. I'm not sure I'd have the strength for that much climbing and I'd probably have to use my mountain bike with the lower gearing. That would probably help on the dirt road sections too!


----------



## John (Mar 8, 2004)

*register FAST!*

I highly reccomend these climbs.....way beautiful and will challenge you both physically and mentally. 

Yes, both mtns only allow riders on the road during race days (Washington has a practice day open for registered races several weeks ahead of time). IF you're travelling from SLC (love little cottonwood great ride, great skiing) you're going to need to make arrangements for a ride down, as racers are not allowed to ride their bikes down. Plenty of good info about race day on the hillclimb web page: 
http://www.tinmtn.org/mwarbh/page.cfm/About-This-Race

Be sure to register for Mt W RIGHT AWAY of Feb 1....the race is well known for selling out in minutes.....as in less than 10, no kidding.

The link to Northeast Climbs is invaluable for your trip planning. If you get here a couple weeks early, check out some of the climbs featured there. Many of the mtn roads to summits are free, and some are in state parks so you pay a couple bucks for park entry.

For both equinox and wasington, plan on changing your gearing or you will suffer interminably. Go for a 1:1 (or less) with a lower bail, even the top finishers go this route. Remember that on Mt. W, there is no flat, no downhill, no rest, and the "easy" part of the climb is a relaxing 5% for about .25 miles.

Good luck, See you in the mountains!


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the details John. I wonder if someone who is racing would be interested in letting me "borrow" their number on practice day if I chipped in for their entrance fee? Do you think that is a reasonable proposition? I'm not really interested in mixing it up with guys on 10 lb bikes with my 22 lb steel travel bike for $300+. I'm really only interested in riding the hill while grooving to my ipod


----------



## John (Mar 8, 2004)

*do it!*

Farva, do the race, it is an absolutely unique experience. I have used my everyday bike for the race several times, with only gearing changes made. "not about the bike".....

When you get down to it, the $300 not only goes to an educational charity, but it gives you the opportunity to do the race on a closed road (the practice ride has uphill traffic from other riders support) with some safety support, great views, an awesome meal after, some decent swag and killer bragging rights. 

You got to do it.....and registration opens soon!


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I might do it if I can pony up the necessary funds by reg time. Can you comment on the preferred gearing for this ride? My ritchey breakaway currently has 50/34 up front & 12/27 in the back. Plenty of gears for anything in the wasatch at least. Thanks


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

farva said:


> I might do it if I can pony up the necessary funds by reg time. Can you comment on the preferred gearing for this ride? My ritchey breakaway currently has 50/34 up front & 12/27 in the back. Plenty of gears for anything in the wasatch at least. Thanks


 Never done it, but many friends have, and the unpredictability of the weather makes gearing right on the edge of your ability a risk, so plan for the potential of major winds, snow, etc. Not sure what's harder any more, the climb, or signing up for it. If I recall the site says 11% average, and 22% peak grade, the last 50 yards

b21


----------



## John (Mar 8, 2004)

*tiny gears!*

I have no idea whta kind of rider you are, or your body size, but........

Even the elite riders will have gear ratios of 1 to 1 or smaller available. 

Me, I kludged together some bits and put a 24 tooth chainring on an old triple (removed the outer rings....never going to use those on the climb) and used a 9 speed mtn cassette (11-34) on the back with an old mtn rear derallieur. Gives me the opportunity to actually shift up the climb to change things up a bit. my lowest gear is something like 22 inches, and I was happy each time I had it to bail to for a "rest" and spin out.

34x27....I can only imagine suffering. Yes, the last 100 meters or so is just f%%$^% steep, and wait for some of the corners. there is no rest, no flat, the easiest section is .25 mile of 5%....and it goes on for 7.6 miles. But, only one hill to climb that day.

You will make yourself proud!


----------

